# BBS Center Caps



## Dupp (Sep 22, 2001)

Where can you get these at? I've looked briefly, found nothing. THANKS...
18" BBS RC wheels if it matters...


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Dupp337)*

call bbs of america at 800-422-7972 they are very very helpful in finding things for you. They got me the centercaps I wanted in 2 days. good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dupp (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (LIQUIX)*

how much $?


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Dupp337)*

ahhh yes, tipical BBS suggests everything will be expensive. My wheels use plastic caps and they ran $12 each.


----------



## Htown1.8t (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (LIQUIX)*

I have a brand new (mint) set of BBS caps, still with plastic film/cover, I will not be using... Silver BBS letters on carbon background
$45 delivered priority mail
Htown1.8T


----------



## Dupp (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Htown1.8t)*

what kind of wheels are they for?


----------



## Htown1.8t (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Dupp337)*

Just came off my brand new set of BBS CH wheels
I replaced these BBS center caps with OEM VW center caps from VW's Long Beach wheels
Tks
Htown1.8T


----------



## Dupp (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Htown1.8t)*

i wonder if they'd fit 18" RC's...what's the finish?


----------



## Htown1.8t (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Dupp337)*

I can only speak for the BBS CH, but these caps definitely fit 17 as well as 18's
Per the VWVortex website, go to "...Project Jetta GLI - Part II..." section for reference, as that is where I got my idea to replace my BBS center caps with VW caps from the Long Beach wheels
Bottom line is that you are going to have to measure the size of the RC caps and the cavity/hole where they go...
Good luck


----------



## Htown1.8t (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Htown1.8t)*

Bump
Still for sale
Mint BBS 'carbon' wheel caps w/ 0 miles on them
Still have original pastic film...
Htown1.8T


----------



## Black T (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Htown1.8t)*

I am looking to put BBS center caps on my Wolfsburg Edition BBS RXIIs. I wonder if VW makes one size center cap for all of its wheels as my wheels come stock with a little "VW" center cap. I'll make some calls, but email or IM me if you think they might work on my 16" RXIIs.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Dupp337)*

6NO601171BXF VW ORIGINAL EQUIP CENTER CAP I no longer carry these.
0924281CFS BBS LOGO CF W/SIL LET 56MM DIA $13.00 (Cabor Fiber Look)
0924257 BBS LOGO BLK W/SIL LET 56M DIA 13.00 (Black)
0924487 BBS RKII POLISHED LOGO 56MM 11.00
56mm CH, RK, RX, RXII, VX
________________________________________________________________________________

0924494 BBS RK CENTER CAP BLK/SIL 70MM 13.00 
0924467CFS BBS RX/LM/RK CENTER CAP 70MM 13.00 
0924486 BBS RKII POLISHED LOGO 70MM 11.00
0923221G BBS RS/RZ LOGO BLK/GOLD 70MM 16.00
70mm LM, RK
________________________________________________________________________________

0924292 BBS LOGO CF W/SIL LET 80MM DIA 13.00
0924410 BBS RSII/RC POLISHED LOGO 80MM 16.00

0932194 BBS RC CENTER ASSEMBLY DSK 80.00
80mm RC
________________________________________________________________________________









For best service, contact me via phone or post on the W&T 
forum. E-mail messages will require a longer response time.



[Modified by [email protected], 1:35 PM 5-25-2002]


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps ([email protected])*

Eric, in reference to:
0924410 BBS RSII/RC POLISHED LOGO 80MM 16.000
Is this the entire cap (circumference of about 5"-6") or just the small circle piece w/ BBS logo in the middle?


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (SurrealGTI)*

they are the whole cap.
eric what wheel does 2924282 fit? I have 3 of these that were sent to me incoreectly.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (LIQUIX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eric what wheel does 2924282 fit? I have 3 of these that were sent to me incoreectly.[HR][/HR]​
I don't know.

-ERic


----------



## Paul6506 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: BBS Center Caps (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Eric, I need one BBS center cap # 0924281CFS. How do I go about getting this from Tirerack? Do I call and give them your name or something?


----------

